# Hooptech cap frames



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I am looking for feedback on the hooptech cap frame. I have a SWF 1501C and thinking about purchasing the cap frame from Hooptech - it looks like it makes hooping hats much easier. Do you like or dislike and why? Does anyone have one they want to sell? Also looking for the cap side & back frames for the Hooptech slimline 1 clamping system.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the Dream frame and love it 
It allows me to get closer to the Bill with my Brother PR650 
Larry


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Is the gauge necessary too or do you use the one from your Brother machine?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you do go down that street with the hooptech, let us all know how it works out... I cringe whenever I get an order for a cap - I've stitched hundreds of them and they still give me fits at times. I digitize the designs specifically for caps and I still get too many thread breaks, especially on the seams of structured caps.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the Hooptech Dream Frame. I use it with my Brother PR-1000. I like it a lot. Bought it when it came out a year ago. I haven't used my Brother cap frame since. Did about 2500 caps on it in 2013.

It is especially helpful for unstructured caps - it stretches them out nicely and holds them in place for better sewing.

It is also fine for structured caps with curved brims.

Where it can be very "cap dependent" is with Flat brims. If the cap is fairly flexible, it works pretty well. If the brim is exceedingly stiff or long, then you won't be able to get as low toward the brim as might like. In fairness, this is a problem with the Brother system as well. (Fundamentally, the threader on the Brother machine takes up space behind the needle bars, which makes it harder to get down low on the cap [close to the brim]). This may be a problem that is unique to the Brother machines with the auto needle threader.

To Jt72978 - you will need the gauge - it doesn't fit on the Brother cap gauge. Part of its benefit is the "stretcher" which helps get the cap on nicely - it is part of the gauge. Also, if you want to maximize your productivity, get two. You can hoop one while the other is running.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a shop full of HoopTech products and everyone has been money well spent. We have the hat frames for all of our machines and have a variety of TCS clamps and square hoops. (All Tajima shop)

You can use your regular gage with the hooptech hat frames but their gage with the t-bar setup makes it easy for anyone to get tension on the cap.

On an SWF I think you need the pink handle frames.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm going to order it this week and will let you know what I think!


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Looking forward to see how you like them. I have been looking at them as well as the magnetic hoops by hoop master. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Use it all the time. Some of the best money I have spent on aftermarket items.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

+1 on the hoopmaster frames and dream hat hoop makes things much easier 
Larry


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

cookster said:


> I have been looking at them as well as the magnetic hoops by hoop master.


Money well spent IMHO... we use them on just about anything and they really make some things a LOT easier. We rarely use the fast frames since we got the magnetics...


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

You will *never* regret buying the magnetic frames from Hoopmaster. My most used are the 5"x5" (for left chest logos) and the 11"x13" (for jacket backs). I also got the Hooptech slimline 1 clamping system and find it has made my life a lot easier.
I will also be interested to hear what you say about the cap-frame, as I haven't had serious issues with caps yet.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone now how close you can get to the bill/brim using the hooptech Dream cap frame on a Brother PR650


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think it's a matter of which manufacturer frame, with the Brother/Babylock machines, you really can't get near the brim because of the needle threader.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

With the hooptech frame you can get much closer to the bill , as the frame changes how the machine views it as a standard frame and not a hat 
As they say the treader is now the limiting factor 
I have not measured the distance myself , but when I saw the demo at the ISS show 2 years ago he did 4 lines of texts 
Larry


----------

